# Doinker Chubby Hunter



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

What is your thoughts on the Chubby? I would like to hear good and bad. Let me know what you all think. Thanks.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

*Doinker Chubby*

I thought I might as well throw in my thoughts...... I will start with the bad: It's really short and you cannot tune this stab very much,For some hunting applications I think it good because of it's size and weight....mainly tree stand and blind stuff, but I do think that for 3D or any other target applications it's not what is need. The Good things: For the archer that wants just a little more weight on their hunting bow with dampening and does not want a long stabilizer it is perfect. The camo finish on it is very cool and is available in three different camos...Lost, Next Vista and Next G1.
I wanted to let everyone know that the lengths have changed a little as we have redesigned the weight at the end. Because we did this mid year we are unable to have all our accounts update the information on the stabilizers that they have in their systems. The weights have stayed the same but the lengths have changed, everything shortened up a little.

CS3 3.25" Chubby Hunter is now 2.5" long and is 5.2oz
CS5 4.75" Chubby Hunter is now 4" long and is 6.3oz
CS7 6.625" Chubby Hunter is now 5.75" long and is 6.3oz

I am sorry for the change but it was something we had to do before we started shipping them out. For updates on our product and any stabilizer quetions please come check out www.doinker.com/forum


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I am mostly a hunter so I prefer the shorter length. Any other thoughts...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

For the length that it is , it is an excellent stab. I normally use something in the 8 to 12 inch range (but have used the chubby in the past)for hunting, never had any issues as the arrow is always sticking out farther than the stabilizer. I have not had a chance to use the new shorter ones but if it is anything like the older ones it is excellent quality and works well.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for your info. Any ideas on the damping and queitness of these guys.


----------



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

I had a chubby hunter and it worked well for dampening vibration, however I found it was too short to be an effective stabilizer.


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

I've used the chubby hunter before and it's nice in a blind for sure but I'd encourage you to check out the Multi-rod. Swiched to one last year and couldn't be happier. It gives you a little more lenght but not so much that you can't get it through the woods and it still does all the things you need it to do on your bow without breaking the bank


----------

